
Professional Code Breakers of Renaissance Venice - prostoalex
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/cryptography-renaissance-venice
======
Tomte
I was so sure that the article would be by Ioanna Iordanou, but it isn't.

She is about to publish a book about this:

Venice's Secret Service: Organising Intelligence in the Renaissance

Amazon says it will be out in October.

[https://www.amazon.de/Venices-Secret-Service-Intelligence-
Re...](https://www.amazon.de/Venices-Secret-Service-Intelligence-
Renaissance/dp/0198791313/ref=sr_1_2?__mk_de_DE=ÅMÅŽÕÑ&keywords=Iordanou&qid=1568388497&sr=8-2)

------
coldcode
That era also had competitive equation solving, i.e. math contests.

~~~
bgilroy26
Math contests feature prominently in the Cardano-Tartaglia dispute, an
important chapter in the history of the discovery of the cubic equation.

[http://brain.caltech.edu/ist4/lectures/Cardano-
Tartaglia_Dis...](http://brain.caltech.edu/ist4/lectures/Cardano-
Tartaglia_Dispute.pdf)

